# Ocotcinclos Zebra VS Cherry Shrimps?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

my 10g cherry shrimp tank has developed a slight brown algae problem since i set it up about a month ago. i don't really want to do too much water changes cause i dont want to have to use any chemicals since shrimps are so sensitive. i'm thinking about putting my 2x Otocinclos Zebras in there for a week or two to eat up all the brown algae, will they eat my shrimps?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Oto's will not bother your cherry shrimps.Otos keep to themselves and will take care of diatom algae.Underated catfish that do their job well.Do like the company of their own , so a buddy or more is a good thing.Do substitute their diet with veggies,sinking wafers or other pellets.Peaceful with almost all community fish that i've kept them with.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Oto's will not bother your cherry shrimps.Otos keep to themselves and will take care of diatom algae.Underated catfish that do their job well.Do like the company of their own , so a buddy or more is a good thing.Do substitute their diet with veggies,sinking wafers or other pellets.Peaceful with almost all community fish that i've kept them with.


^^^exactly so. otos are totally safe and underrated.^^^

lucky you- those zebra otos are wicked!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Otos will do a great job for you and they won't hurt your shrimp. I've got otocinclus with my shrimp and they are all very happy.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

awesome, thanks everyone.


----------

